# Low-Tech Planted Discus Tank



## mikielh1984

Hello Planted Tank,

It's been a while since I last visited as I took a hiatus from keeping up with my 80g tank. Now that it's up and running with my happy discus I thought I would share and get some feedback. Would love to hear your likes, dislikes and suggestions. 

Here is a quick rundown of my setup: 

- 80g Tank
- Eheim 2217
- 300w In-line Heater
- Eheim Jager 300w in tank heater
- Coralife 2 Bulb T5HO setup (switching over to the SAT+ once it arrives)
- Pool sand substrate

No dosing, No Ferts. No Co2

Thanks in advance and looking forward to hearing from you. Now enjoy the picture show!

Week prior to introducing discus (some cory's and a few dithers)




























Now for a few more FTS's and some pics of my discus.


----------



## jmf3460

stunning stunning stunning!!! I like the simple contrast of the white substrate against the pale and vibrant greens of the different plants. the cambomba adds a good texture variety with your plants and the rotala and val will look really good as it creates a floating canopy with the extra long leaves. I love it!!


----------



## mikielh1984

jmf3460 said:


> stunning stunning stunning!!! I like the simple contrast of the white substrate against the pale and vibrant greens of the different plants. the cambomba adds a good texture variety with your plants and the rotala and val will look really good as it creates a floating canopy with the extra long leaves. I love it!!


Thank you. It means a lot to hear that. It's been a work in progress for a while now and I finally feel that it's getting to where I want it to be.


----------

